# Oatmeal flakes & Mint Leaves?



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Are Oatmeal flakes and Mint leaves okay for pigeons? I would like to change my birds diet with things I have. I know that sounds funny. 
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Careful*

To much oat flake like oat meal will expand with water and bust the pigeons corp like a balloon. POP! Now mint I don't know.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

If you're trying to save money on pigeon feed, check with your feed store to see if they carrry pigeon pellets. My feed store carries them and they are much cheaper than the pigeon grain feed. The grain that I feed is $16 for a 50 pound bag compared to $10 for 50 pounds of pellets. I actually feed a mixture of the grain and pellets. I get the grain without corn during the hot weather. The birds only like the corn in cold weather.


----------

